# snowbear emergency winch handle



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

I recently purchased a Geo Tracker with a snowbear plow. I didn't come with a safety hook or a emergency manual winch crank handle. I found the dimensions for the safety hook on another thread but need the rod diameter and dimensions for the crank handle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Any help out there?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a snowbear for 2 years and never used the emergency handle. If the winch broke I used a 1500 ATV winch I bought from Walmart for $70- master lock was the name. The only thing that broke on those were the cables, then the spools because of ice build up.


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

i have a snow bear on my turbo toyota pickup for 5 years now and havn't had the winch die yet. as for the lift strap that lasted 2 weeks just replaced it with polly rope. your best bet for the handle is to just contact snowbear.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

ranger88den;844282 said:


> I recently purchased a Geo Tracker with a snowbear plow. I didn't come with a safety hook or a emergency manual winch crank handle. I found the dimensions for the safety hook on another thread but need the rod diameter and dimensions for the crank handle. Thanks in advance.


I have a Winterwolf plow made by Snowbear. I have a winch handle in my Jeep. I will take the dimensions of of it and get back to you. I think the Snowbear and Winterwolf use the same motor winch handle. Have patience, give me a day ot two.

Whiteowl


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Plowguy & revtoy, thanks for the input but I like to be prepared for the worst. whiteowl, thank you for taking the time to get the dimensions. Dave


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

not a problem man. The reason I would get ahold of snowbear is the handle If i remember right is only 25 bucks.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you get my private message?? I have a drawing with the dim's for you I can email or post office mail to you. Do yoy still need it?? I hope Snowbear doesn't sue me for copyright infringement.....

Whiteowl


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

whiteowl, Could you please email the dimensions/drawing to me at
[email protected]
Thanks for your help, Dave


----------



## dougiu (Nov 9, 2009)

I just installed my 82" plow but it didn't come with a winch handle. It also wasn't mentioned anywhere in the manual. Should it have come with one?
Mine had the safety hook.

By the way....I bought mine at Lowes for $999US. sent to the store. Anyone interested in the 82" model might want to check them out. I think they made a mistake as their website said something like $1500 but I wasn't telling them that.
That was as cheap as the snowblower I was looking at.


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah on the side of the motor there should be a hole for the handle to go in. so if the motor craps out you can get the plow up.


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

can some one with the dimencions/drawing of the emergency winch handle email it to me? I would rather be safe than sorry.

[email protected]


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

bradman0087;884683 said:


> can some one with the dimencions/drawing of the emergency winch handle email it to me? I would rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> [email protected]


whiteowl, emailed me this nicely detailed drawing on which I based my construction. Good luck
P.S. Make sure that the flat at the end, that fits into the winch, is centered.


----------

